# Free Wii Points / other video game stuff too



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Edit, new stuff: and both times it has worked for me. I've bought Donkey Kong Country and Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars on the Wii Shop, and have 2400 points left over... I'm looking to get another points card this summer... I have about 5 points left from last time, so I only need 15 more points on the site.  This site does work.  You need to use a real e-mail address to sign up at the actual site, but just make a new hotmail/gmail/etc email account to use when completing the offers on the site, because they will bombard you with spam.  You can get free Wii Points cards, iTunes gift cards, Bestbuy/Target gift cards, DS/Wii/PS3/360/PC games, and more.  If you want proof that the site actually works, I will show you that they emailed me the codes for Wii Points cards and they worked for me.  I have never had anything mailed to me, though.

By registering at the site, you become able to get this free stuff for yourself, and for referring you I also get a small bonus for everything you do on the site.  I think in the end we'd both greatly appreciate it.   

*To register, click here:
http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=6014*
For more details about how the site works, their faq is pretty thorough:
http://www.prizerebel.com/faq2.php




My post from last summer:


> It's summer again... so whenever I have a couple minutes of free time I do these survey / offer things at this site, and end up getting a free Wii points card... I got one last summer... and had 3 points from the site left over, so I only need 17 more for a free points card. Offers take a minute or 2 to complete... each one being worth about a point or half a point... so 20-40 offers gets you a free points card. They also have games, controllers, etc. for all current systems, as well as gift cards for a bunch of stores and itunes.
> 
> You should join:
> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=6014
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember a lotta' controversy about this website last year...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I remember a lotta' controversy about this website last year...




It did work, though. 
If you use a fake e-mail, or go make a new one you don't plan on using at like hotmail ro gmail, you avoid the issue of getting a ton of spam.  Easy as that.


----------



## Jman (Jun 19, 2008)

I already have an account, otherwise I would've like to help you... 

Just got 9 points in the last hour.  ^_^ 



EDIT: Just ordered my 1GB MicroSD card.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I already have an account, otherwise I would've like to help you...
> 
> Just got 9 points in the last hour.  ^_^
> 
> ...


What offers did you do to get 9 points?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 19, 2008)

You know you can't trust a site when they have Maple Story renders in their banner, and don't make any claims as to how they're not theirs.


----------



## Jman (Jun 19, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was about 9 points. 8.85 to be exact.  I just found some random stuff to do. Also, with pretty much every survey/offer you have to fill in your address and stuff, and that can take a while. This is where Autofill Forms (for firefox) comes in handy. You just press a button and everything is done for you. Then you do the activation thing in the email that is sent to you. (for most websites...) Anyways, here are the ones I chose to do. 






And now it's being shipped to my house.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome

cuz some take forever to credit, which i hate, so im gonna do some from your list... only 2 of mine gave me credit so far... out of like 7. 

USA Survey Panel	0.4	2008-06-19 15:13:04
8 Budget Friendly Recipes Cook	0.5	2008-06-19 14:54:51


----------



## TheGremp (Jun 19, 2008)

eh, I really don't trust the site.  Anyways, there are better survey sites out there, I use e-poll a lot.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> eh, I really don't trust the site.  Anyways, there are better survey sites out there, I use e-poll a lot.


you get free stuff from there?


----------



## Jman (Jun 20, 2008)

*Kingston 1 GB Micro SD Card	8	2008-06-19 14:30:15	processed*






Woot- They shipped it.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2008)

So you could do this... a wonderful little pyramid scheme, or you could like, you know, get a job... do it the "traditional" way.


----------



## Jman (Jun 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Jman (Jun 23, 2008)

Got my 1GB SD card today... Came in a nice little box from Amazon.com. Works perfectly. 


14.85 points left to spend


----------



## TheGremp (Jun 24, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, gift cards from several places.

My main problem with PrizeRebel is that the polls go to some random other site which ALSO wants all your info, and if you enter "bogus" info, you get the banhammer.  I have an alternate email address for sites that I think will spam me, and the day after I did a bunch of serveys there, I got 53 spam emails.

With e-poll and all my other survey sites, the surveys are all from a group of 2-3 partner sites that go straight to the survey without asking any personal info first, or have any annoying "Tell us moar info to go into a sweepstakes!" or "HAY wanna click through 5 pages of clicking "no" to special offers!?"

eh.


----------



## Jman (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm having 72 smoke bombs shipped to my house. 

Hey, it was cheap.


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 1, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I'm having 72 smoke bombs shipped to my house.
> 
> Hey, it was cheap.


what the hell are you gonna do with SMOKE BOMBS?


----------



## Jman (Nov 1, 2008)

I tied them all together with a big fuse and lit it.  Huge cloud of multi-colored smoke. 

It was cheap and it was around the 4th. 

Actually, I just ordered another item a few days ago from PrizeRebel. I needed a 4gb psp memory stick- so I looked on Amazon and found what I wanted, but it was $44.99. This was where PrizeRebel came in, and completed my custom eBay prize request. I got it brand new for $15.99.  

The Smoke Bombs didn't show up under the page with the Prize Requests, but I did receive them on July 4th. 

Proof-
eBay link (look at the buyer)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 19, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I'm having 72 smoke bombs shipped to my house.
> 
> Hey, it was cheap.


LOL XD you should set them off in the middle of school....itd be like:

"Whats 2+2 class??"

" A CLOUD!!!!" (lights them all and throws at board)


----------



## QNT3N (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone said they were going to post a picture of their Micro SD Card..?


----------



## Smarty9911 (Dec 20, 2008)

I signed up and loved the site!!!! B)


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

DO you actually get stuff from this?


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

wow....i use to use this site when i like use to play dis game called Maplestory....
lol i like always try to get this points to get 10k of nexon cards ><


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> It's summer again... so whenever I have a couple minutes of free time I do these survey / offer things at this site, and end up getting a free Wii points card... I got one last summer... and had 3 points from the site left over, so I only need 17 more for a free points card. Offers take a minute or 2 to complete... each one being worth about a point or half a point... so 20-40 offers gets you a free points card. They also have games, controllers, etc. for all current systems, as well as gift cards for a bunch of stores and itunes.
> 
> You should join:
> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=6014
> ...


yup i love that site! >.<
but i haven't tried like getting the prize where they have to send it to you..

well my current points is 3 lol ><


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> DO you actually get stuff from this?


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> > DO you actually get stuff from this?


yea...i did

but im  not really sure where like u have to give ur address and all >_<


----------



## Placktor (Jan 12, 2009)

Toon][quote="Jman said:
			
		

> I'm having 72 smoke bombs shipped to my house.
> 
> Hey, it was cheap.


LOL XD you should set them off in the middle of school....itd be like:

"Whats 2+2 class??"

" A CLOUD!!!!" (lights them all and throws at board)[/quote]lol "A CLOUD"


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm working towards another Wii Points card.  Get one for yourself and help me out at the same time.   See first post of the thread for details.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 7, 2009)

At a first glance, I do seem a bit skeptical. It looks easy, and I might make an account. So it really works, you get real prizes, and the only cost is tons of spam messages, right?

I'll try an analogy. Is this kind of like club nintendo in a way? *except different surveys of course*


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, I did this too with a fake email last summer and I got a wii points card!
Also, gaminglagoon.com also works.


----------



## bud (Jul 7, 2009)

Just curious, if I were to sign up, would I get more spam sent to my house? :S


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Just curious, if I were to sign up, would I get more spam sent to my house? :S


dont use your real address except for when you purchase a prize. thats what I did.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

In reply to everyone, yes, this site does work.  Just follow these simple rules:
-Use your real email address when signing up for prizerebel
-Do not use your real email address when completing offers, you will receive so much spam
-Do not use any other real info when completing offers... they will probably call you, email you, send junk mail to your house, etc.
-When you earn a prize from prizerebel, use real info, so you can claim your prize.

And to join, just click here to sign up.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 7, 2009)

This site gave me a virus where pop up ads come up on my computer often, and it took me a while to get rid of it.

Pop up blockers etc didnt help since the pop ups werent from a browser, they were from the virus program.


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2009)

This site works, i go on it, i won a shocker pen but it got lost S:


----------



## SamXX (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't use it because all the offers that don't take hours and give hardly any points are US only.


----------

